# Isis Morganna ~ March 11/2008



## Jenny

Hey everyone! :hi:

Tuesday morning my contractions started at quarter to 8:00. I didn't want to jump the gun so I waited a good 2 hours before calling my doctor, at that point my contractions were 2 mins apart and lasting quite awhile. I was told to go in right away but of course, even though I had my bags packed it still took us awhile to get going :rofl:.I tried to get a hold of my mom but she was unable to leave work to get Drake so we ended up bringing him along with us to the hospital (Jeremiahs parents live 3 hours away so we were SOL :dohh:). 

By the time I got to the hospital the contractions were really really strong, honestly thought I was going to pop the baby right there. I was checked in and assessed only to find out I was only 4cms but my cervix was thinning so something was happening. Drake, I love him but being a 3 year old was NOT listening and nobody was around to watch him so guess what? Jeremiah ended up having to go home with him :cry:. I thought as I was only 4cms and still thinning out that I still had lots of time (this was around 11am) before the baby came and he could make it back in time, since my mom got off work at 2. LOL if I only knew, I really thought this was going to be a long labor as Drake was 23 hours and because of my previous problems with delivering him etc. I was soooo wrong, after Miah left the contractions were unbearable and I knew something was up, I started asking for the epidural around 12 and was checked before it was given and found out I was 5-6cms. I realized then that Miah wouldn't be able to see his baby being born and I was devastated :cry:so I started bawling but the nurses and my doctor were really nice and tried to be as supportive as possible (bless them).

So here I am, waiting for this epi to kick in, which they said takes 15 mins. After the time elapsed they gave me ANOTHER dose, still didn't feel like it was doing anything. By the time I started to feel some numbness in my legs I was feeling A LOT of pressure on my bottom, I yelled at the doctor :rofl: that I thought the baby was coming, got checked again and was fully dilated and the baby's head was right there. Half and hour later Isis was born with ease I must say at 1:17pm. The pushing her out part was the easiest part out of everything lol. 

She weighed 6.1lbs and was 19 and half inches long. Breathing on her own, didn't need any help at all, was maintaining her temperature like a dream and had a set of lungs on her! man could she cry :cloud9:. I only had a 1st degree tear and got 2 stitches, which is awesome compared to Drake's birth. I got to hold her for a long time after, and all I could do is just stare at her. Couldn't believe I was so lucky enough to have my little girl that I wanted SO SO bad. I phoned Miah while they did all the paper work and he got to hear her little squawks and noises and he was soooo happy.

They took her to the nursery after and moved me to another room (didn't get my private room as they were full but at least got a semi private room)
just as Miah was getting to the hospital. They brought her in just a bit after we got settled into the room and he got to see/hold her finally. You can see how happy he is in the pics :rofl:. 

And now were home! and doing wonderful. Thank you all for all your support during the last almost 9 months I've been here. You have no idea how much it means to me and Miah. You girls kept me sane when I thought I was going bonkers and I'm very happy to share this with you all. I can't wait til all the other mommies to be start having their babies!:baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs: Love ya all! :cloud9:

3 hours old here:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture056.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture053.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture061.jpg
Proud daddy:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture059.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture060.jpg
Coming Home!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture062.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture066.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Picture064.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## kelly86

shes loverly how heavy was she


----------



## Sara

Jen she's beautiful!

Congratulations and well done mama!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats, beautiful little bundle xx


----------



## Samantha675

Jenny she looks so tiny, and could not be more lovely!

I am so please you had a wonderful birth!! Congratulations.


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## elles28

congrats she is so beautiful xx


----------



## welshcakes79

soooo adorable and cute..congrats to you all X


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes beautiful


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, she's lovely!


----------



## Jenelle

She is beautiful!! Congratulations, and also I am glad to hear you had such a good birth experience!!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## niknaknat

ooooooooooooooh, she's beautiful, look at those cheeks xxxxx


----------



## leeanne

She is beautiful! Congratulations once again :) :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

Thanks everyone! She definitely completes us. So in love :cloud9:

She weighed 6.1lbs and is 19 and half inches long. :headspin::happydance::headspin:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



## Ann-Marie

She is absolutely adorable... and those cheeks !!!!!!!
Well done you, and congrats on your new addition... you both look so proud :)


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats ~ shes beautiful!


----------



## goldlion

She's beautiful, Jenny! What a lovely name as well, it really suits her. Congratulations on a good birth experience and a beautiful daughter :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Jenny, shes a lil sweetpea :D


----------



## AquaDementia

Aww, Jenny she is so beautiful. Congrats a thousand times, you and your husband look so happy!


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Congratulations hun! Shes gorgeous
xxxx_


----------



## BurtonBaby

O wow Jenny. She is beautiful. You both look so happy, I'm happy for you!!! Congratulations!! I'm glad to hear that things went smoothly, no section! And she is latching on! Thats great! Anyway, enjoy every moment. :baby:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## missjess

She's stunning! Congrats to both of you :happydance:


----------



## supernurse

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gif I'm glad everything was quick and easy for you. She's adorable. xx


----------



## Newt

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I knew you wouldn't be far behind me.

Well done, she is beautiful. 

:happydance::crib::cloud9:


----------



## Jenny

Thank you everyone! :hugs::hugs:


P.S I updated my birth story, I should have waited before posting earlier but I was too excited :rofl:. Now its a proper birth story :blush:


----------



## AquaDementia

Aaaah, I just read your story...not too shabby mommy!!
I can't believe you were on the dark side with us just a few days ago, and look at you now.

Fingers crossed it happens soon for us girls in third tri.
:)


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hunny congratulations


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
She is adorable!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats beautiful baby


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful.. congratulations


----------



## sarah29

She's so beautiful, Congratulations! x


----------



## icculcaz

awwww shes lovely. and so is her name :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations, shes beautiful


----------



## sammie18

Aww nice story! Haha like the glasses  She is beautifull!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl. x


----------



## sophia84

congratulations :)


----------



## mommy2raven

Jen she is gorgeous congrats hunni love the name by the way hope you and baby are well xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## YummyMummy

aww shes beautiful, congratulation x


----------



## AquaDementia

Hey Jenny, were you 36+4 when you delivered Isis?


----------



## Jenny

Thank you everyone! :hugs:



AquaDementia said:


> Hey Jenny, were you 36+4 when you delivered Isis?

Yup yup, it was at 36.4 :D


----------



## Mango

She's gorgeous hun! Congrats!!!


----------



## Serene123

Ahh I missed this thread with my absense!! Congratulations :D


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

she is beautiful, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## clairebear

congrats on the little girl she a cutie xxx


----------

